# Miniature receiver & speed controller



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been working on a railcar project, and am trying to find an R/C control solution. 

There's very little room. I can fit in 2 AAA's or 1 CR2. The 3v motor is tiny, and can be gotten in various rpm's, and other voltages if need be. 

If I only had an on-off switch, I'd be set. But, I'd like to employ some really simple electronic speed controller and R/C. 

Here's an ESC for $6, 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RC-ESC-10A-...ar-Boat-Tank-W-Brake-/331208335009?rmvSB=true

But, I can't find a small receiver & controller yet... AND, all the stuff I've seen so far needs 6v min, and that might be a problem.

Any ideas?

Thanks very much, you can probably tell I don't know squat about R/C. 

===>Cliffy


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

check: deltang


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

My son has a miniature "drone" quadricopter, you might check one of those out, it's actually pretty darn tiny!

Robert


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Good tip lotsa, yeah, they do have tiny receivers, and some with built-in esc's. Some for quadcopters, as you mention Robert. Lots to look through.

Here's a combo unit, not a bad price.
http://www.microflight.com/DSP4-SC-4Ch-Receiver-with-built-in-ESC

Be nice though to have something with only the receiver & esc (since the servo controls wouldn't be used), which operated from a simple small (fob-type?) control (vs. the full r/c controller, with 2 joysticks). 

I like the simplicity of the TrainLi product (http://trainli.com/products/detail/279/5908), but $90 seems steep, and the board looks way too big.

[edit] This is a tiny combo board, nice price.
http://www.banggood.com/Origin-RC-M...hannel-Universal-DSM2-Receiver-p-1013377.html


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The DSP4-SC is 72 MHz rather than the more modern 2.4 GHz R/C.
The blurb doesn't say so, but the ESC will be one direction only. Meaning you will need another channel to change direction via a switch or relay.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for pointing that out Tony.
I was looking through your products; do you have a simple handset and receiver / esc to recommend that would work with 3 or 6 volts on board?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Cliffy.
Sorry, no.
Lowest voltage in is 7.2 volts for the VIPER-10-15.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I was just looking more deeply into the Deltang line, and indeed they have the reversing & lighting covered. It's a hundred bucks for the system though, so I'm trying to process that.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

the bangood rec is for :actuators only!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

lotsasteam said:


> the bangood rec is for :actuators only!


Thanks. I didn't like it's vague "documentation" anyway.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, Lotsa recommended Deltang, and the more I've investigated, the more that looks like the right direction. So thanks LS. 

I'm still asking questions of them, but so far, the Rx41d with the Tx21 seems great, with the ability for light and perhaps horn functions. I'm also trending toward 2 of the 1S 160mah LiPo's. These would be wired in parallel to get the op time up, while staying at 3.7v.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

TX 22 with selecta, believe me 1loco with 1 rx does not challenge the crowd!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.freerails.com/view_topic.php?id=6481&forum_id=45

Great info following this thread! Manfred


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

lotsasteam said:


> TX 22 with selecta, believe me 1loco with 1 rx does not challenge the crowd!



My layout is all DCC. The RC is for smaller 4-wheel cars that can't reliably pick up the rail power. I'm considering the Tx22 also for outfitting a loco or two with RC to be able to take some other layout, yet run alongside the DCC locos.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

lotsasteam said:


> http://www.freerails.com/view_topic.php?id=6481&forum_id=45
> 
> Great info following this thread! Manfred



Thanks Manfred, that looks like a great resource.


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

That TrainLi solutions looks nice, but no triggers for bell/horn etc...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's the Deltang receiver. It's the tiny thing between my thumb and the cat's head.










CJ


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=12531

Thats what the Buntbahn guys do!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff,
I've been using a Deltang TX20 to control my DSM2 revcrs in steam engines. It is a lot nicer than a Spectrum stick TX !

Coupla points. Make sure the pot (speed control) is properly anchored, with the little washer and tag connected into the case. Mine wasn't and a slight rotation of the pot as I turned the knob broke a wire.
The other issue is range - it has very little compared with a stick TX. I get 20-30' and I put the TX20 on the tender of the loco if it is going further away than that! There's a photo of it at Jim's where you can see the red LED at the back of the tender deck.


----------



## nychris (Dec 11, 2016)

This might be an interesting re-application of the custom firmwares for CX10 & H8mini quadcopter boards that are discussed on rcgroups and available on github. Unfortunately, changing the program probably is necessary to ignore the gyro when going around curves (even with all outputs wired in parallel, it might still surge to try to correct the unintended "yaw") and also to rework the low-voltage cutout if running of something other than a single lipo cell. Definitely only for those who like to tinker, but hard to beat the $15 or so system price!


----------

